# Kato 180m Damascus Nakiri...



## TheCaptain (Jun 20, 2017)

Arrivwd today. And eff me if I didn't have to work late and not get home until 9pm.

So no full review but a few quicks thoughts.

Weight 213g. That's 17g heavier than my waiku 180m nakiri.

Profile the belly is flatter much longer than the waiku and my watanabe when you consider the profile as a total percentage of the blade. Maybe some lousy pictures will help.

Finally it came with (as promised) a lousy handle. The machi also has some weird scratches.

Finally the spine has a weird discoloration I have not seen before.

Now all that being said, the Damascus pattern is stunning. I've stayed away from Damascus for the most part as I don't think my stone skills are up to par yet...but I regret nothing!

Morw to follow.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats! The scratches on the choil/tang could be file marks (my Kato dammy wasn't finished super polished) and the discolouration could be smoke (from the burn in) that may clean off with acetone or alcohol

Looking forward to more


----------



## valgard (Jun 20, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## valgard (Jun 20, 2017)

I can tell you are stocked


----------



## Triggaaar (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi @TheCaptain did you ever do a review of your Kato?

I'd love to hear your comparisons of it, the Waiku, and the 165mm & 180mm versions of the Watanabe you seem to have acquired


----------



## Drosophil (Mar 21, 2018)

Triggaaar said:


> Hi @TheCaptain did you ever do a review of your Kato?
> 
> I'd love to hear your comparisons of it, the Waiku, and the 165mm & 180mm versions of the Watanabe you seem to have acquired



I second this motion.


----------



## Triggaaar (Mar 22, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Kato 180m Damascus Nakiri...
> Arrivwd today.


Hi Captain, just as heads up on our pleading requests above 

I see the Captain hasn't been on for a while and I don't know how notifications on here work, so I'm quoting a post in case it helps


----------

